# Spinners', Weavers' & Knitters' Housecleaning Pages



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I searched the fiber arts forum for this and didn't find it anywhere. It looks like a pretty good resource

http://www.kbbspin.org

Over on the right is a section for Free Advertisements. Lots of cool things for sale.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Yay! Thank you!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yep, it's a good one! Did you check up in the sticky of links at the top of the forum? If it isn't in there can you add it up there please?


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Done. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank you for doing it


----------

